# Extended Warranties from GE (Assurant) and Sears



## msalwin (Jul 6, 2010)

GE has spun of its extended warranty business to a company called Assurant who lets you buy extended warranties on appliances not made by GE.  Sears now also lets you buy extended warranties and service contracts for appliances they do not sell.  The Sears one is more expensive because it includes maintenance once a year if needed.  

What I want to know is how do they get someone to come to your house?  When I go out there without a warranty to get service to a new or newish appliance, the service people in my area either do not know how to do the work or they send incompetent people to do it.  What have people been experiencing with these Sears and Assurant warranties on non-Sears or non-
GE products?  Please share your experiences so we can get the scoop. Thanks so much.


----------

